# Carrying? 9mm



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

I just bought a XD 9mm Sub-Compact

I need suggestions 

Small of back or on the hip. 

I won't bring in in work but I will have it on me the rest of the day (ie. in my car at home so I will be sitting down alot as well.) I need help and what kind do you recommend. I think I want to go inside the pants.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Hip 2 or 4 o'clock :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not a fan of SOB carry for a few reasons, in no particular order:



If you're distracted, and a person knows you have a gun, they can disarm you easier than strong side carry. 
When you're out and about, you have your arm to provide another barrier between your gun and "Joe Public" versus SOB. 

If you're struggling with someone and need to draw, trying to draw from an SOB position puts your arm in a position where you don't have a lot of power and you can be stopped pretty quickly. 

If you don't practice your SOB draw a lot, in a stressful situation, you're apt to shoot yourself or someone else as you draw from a SOB position since you naturally will be sweeping yourself or others, where that doesn't happen strong side. 

Some people claim that if you fall on the gun, you'll injure your back, which I guess is possible,


----------



## Biggun Stump (Feb 22, 2009)

beretta-neo said:


> Hip 2 or 4 o'clock :smt1099


+1 for hip at 4o'clock.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

3:00 to 3:30 IWB


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't like SOB carry for the same reasons Todd listed. But I have a close friend who does it exclusively.

I carry SS OWB about 90% of the time. The other 10% is with different guns using SS pocket or SS IWB. This trio works best for me and allows me to carry comfortably 100% of the time where legal.

Sorry, no one size fits all in CC. Everyone has to find what works for them, depending upon the gun, attire, weather, lifestyle, circumstances, body type, etc.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

ill recommend a specific holster. i carry my xd9sc in a crossbreed supertuck and its amazingly comfortable and makes the subbie dissappear. its a great holster from a great company with top notch customer servicve. http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/ check it out! heres a pic of my xd9sc and my g19 next to me CB









and my subbie in the CB (sry cr







appy phone pic!)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have and still do carry SOB some but not real often. It has more to do with what weapon I'm carrying that day and where I'm going. For the most part it's 4:00 in an IWB. or OWB. And now and then a shoulder rig. 

I will do it now and then but it's mostly around the house.


----------



## czerbe (Dec 24, 2008)

If I go off the hip I was thinking 9 oclock I shoot left handed so I guess it would be on my left side. Can I move the crossbread around the hip or is it straight off the hip.


----------

